# Fehler Meldung



## OhBeh (14. Juni 2003)

Guten Morgen 

ich habe ein problem immer wenn in der konsole bin und denn mc starte kommt die meldung 
"Badly formed boolean in configuration file : "falsed"."

seit wann kommt der fehler....

der fehler ist seit dem ich mich 2x gleichzeitig als root  eingelogt habe....

Kann mit da wer weiter helfen ?? 

Thx im vorraus 

mfg OhBeh


----------



## Christian Fein (14. Juni 2003)

setz mal ein leres textfile nach.

~/.mc/ini

als root und als user.

bennene vorher mal die alten ini dateien um.

mv ~/.mc/ini ~/.mc/ini~

starte dann den mc und schau mal obs funktioniert


----------



## OhBeh (14. Juni 2003)

Chris kannst du mir sagen woran das liegt das der die fehler meldung zeigt ??


----------



## Christian Fein (14. Juni 2003)

nein, ich kann dir das leider nicht sagen, 
weil ich es selber nicht weiß.

Was ich aber weis ist das die ~/.mc/ini für den jeweiligen user die haupkonfigurationsdatei des mc ist.
Und ich weiss das meine leer ist, und mein mc funktioniert 

Drum "schuss ins blaue" einfach mal eine leere konfigurationsdatei nutzen.


----------



## OhBeh (14. Juni 2003)

hm...danke ich probier es mal ;-)


----------

